# Where is Octane?



## hulkaros (Mar 27, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Randman (Mar 27, 2004)

Hmm, my Mom always said not to say anything if I can't say anything nice about a person.
  So, with that in mind, all I have to say is...


----------



## bobw (Mar 27, 2004)

Well put


----------



## uoba (Mar 27, 2004)

I too miss Octane... I enjoyed his *banter*... However, I can tell you he is fine and well, but no longer wishes to post here any longer. He's gone off to pastures new (probably Macfora or somewhere). I e-mailed him directly and got a nice reply. Certain members here evidently do not want to discuss Octane (such as closing a thread asking the very same question; or side-stepping such questions with witicism's).

Shame. It all comes down to egos and personalities I suppose.


----------



## bobw (Mar 27, 2004)

*It all comes down to egos and personalities I suppose*

Definitely not true. It all comes down to Board Rules, which we all have to follow.


----------



## uoba (Mar 27, 2004)

I was referring to my penultimate sentence.


----------



## markceltic (Mar 27, 2004)

Now you guys went & done it!So who is this Octane you are referring to?Granted I've not been here very long, but I'm a curious kind of fella.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 28, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Randman (Mar 28, 2004)

::angel::


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 28, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## bobw (Mar 28, 2004)

Octane hasn't been banned from Macosx.com.


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 28, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Randman (Mar 28, 2004)

> octane if you will read this, return here... Some of us, miss you!  Peace,  and power to you!


 OK, let's not be too rash here.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 28, 2004)

Looks like Ocatane polarized a lot..


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

So, he has not been banned, but where did all his posts go?


----------



## uoba (Mar 29, 2004)

As I understand, has been put on ignore list to all users of this site... big brudda hath spoken.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

I don't want him on my ignor list. Someone could please let him be visible to me?


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Randman (Mar 29, 2004)

> Let his posts be visible to us!


 speak for yourself.   Actually, if someone (cough, cough) misses him, send an e-mail.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

To find his email it would be darn helpful to see a post of him again.. 
I am slightly confused who is deciding on *my* ignor list. I don't see the point why he got ignored and if one has some personal disagreement with him, it is perfectly ok to put him on *his/her* ignor list but not on *everyones*. Did he break some forum rules?


----------



## uoba (Mar 29, 2004)

Shame really. I remembered the rules changed when certain past members deleted all their posts. The powers-that-be didn't like this (for obvious reasons... illegible thread discussions etc.). Is it now being enforced upon us whilst a member (ex-member) is being 'taught a lesson'?


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 29, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

hehe, hulk, your temperament has more italian character 
I don't think we want to point fingers at other ppl, no matter if mod or member. I would just like to know what happened to octane and if he deserved to be on ppls ignor list. And hey, does anyone know his email?


----------



## bobw (Mar 29, 2004)

I want to know where Osama is


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 29, 2004)

didn't know he is a member of this forum 
and most important: that he is mac fan. Now I know the meaning of _thinking different_


----------



## mdnky (Mar 29, 2004)

No one is deciding who's on *your* ignore list, other than you.  There is however a universal ignore feature built into the BBS system which has and will be used when deemed necessary.  

If someone is placed on that list then they did something to deserve it (i.e. violation of the board rules) and it's not something that's open for discussion.  You can either accept this or you can not.  The choice is yours, as is the choice to visit the forums.




			
				Zammy-Sam said:
			
		

> To find his email it would be darn helpful to see a post of him again..
> I am slightly confused who is deciding on *my* ignor list. I don't see the point why he got ignored and if one has some personal disagreement with him, it is perfectly ok to put him on *his/her* ignor list but not on *everyones*. Did he break some forum rules?




Who said anything about him trolling?  As far as proving anything to you, we won't.  It's none of your business.  The rules are clearly spelled out and participation in the forums is voluntary.



			
				hulkaros said:
			
		

> If he isn't banned then his posts should be visible! If some of the Mods and some of the people here do not like him (and his posts too), YOU ignore him/his posts
> 
> As for him, being a troll, SHOW us the facts and NOT fictions! But I think some of us can point, maybe, to some Mods acting strange...


----------



## Randman (Mar 30, 2004)

Find his e-mail by clicking on the profile. And as uoba said, he's happy elsewhere. Personally I wonder what people saw in him, other than his hostility toward some mods and his anti-establishment attitudes.
  He went from fairly blithe to downright nasty in a very short amount of time, imho. He didn't know all about Macs, his insights weren't particularly brilliant or innovative and tended to post links to news stories he found on macminute or macnn or macworld.uk without starting a viable discussion on THIS board.
   So, for those out there that say you enjoyed his posts, please enlighten me as to the reasons why cuz I can't see it, other than his arguing with those who run and mod this forum.
    If he were to return and try to limit the needless provocation and trolling and further make this site a first-class stop for Mac news and discussions, I'd be among the first (ok, Hulkie would be first) to welcome him back. If not, people should visit the sites mentioned where he does prowl/troll these days.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

mdnky said:
			
		

> No one is deciding who's on *your* ignore list, other than you.  There is however a universal ignore feature built into the BBS system which has and will be used when deemed necessary.
> 
> If someone is placed on that list then they did something to deserve it (i.e. violation of the board rules) and it's not something that's open for discussion.  You can either accept this or you can not.  The choice is yours, as is the choice to visit the forums.
> 
> ...



I would add a SIEG HEIL to the end of your post, Michael 
(Sieg heil was said in the *nazi* time)


----------



## Randman (Mar 30, 2004)

Childish remarks? You mean like the many that the subject of this thread constantly posted since the beginning of the year? You mean like childish like having to say you're leaving this forum instead of just leaving?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

I think the situation is slightly escalating. Why won't everyone just relax a bit? Uoba, eventhough I agree with you in some points, I find your reaction pretty overreacted. I can understand Randmans confusion how ppl like octane, but this is actually not the problem. The thing is we are all ppl supporting this forum since we want to help and also get some help. In other words: we are all in the same boat. To make this work properly we need rules and those should be applied by moderators. However, right now it appears, that some mods allow their personal attitude toward a member influence their rulling or also abuse their status. I know these are tough assertions and I have to be honest and say that it's not based on any facts. It's just an impression I am getting lately, since I am reading many posts.
All I want to point out is that this seems to get an issue here. And no mod should have the right to threaten members with banning. Michael has also no right to call this discussion being non of our business. I don't know of any board rules forbidding to talk about other members or ex-members or mods decissions.. (is this maybe an example for such an abusiveness?)
As I said: we are all in the same boat since we have the same probs and the same interests. But this forum should not be a field for personal satisfiction that might miss in the real life..


----------



## hulkaros (Mar 30, 2004)

::alien::


----------



## Randman (Mar 30, 2004)

Boom.


----------



## mdnky (Mar 30, 2004)

Enough is enough.  Thread closed.


----------



## edX (Mar 30, 2004)

okay, the childish nonsense in this thread has just been brought to my attention. so let me remind all of you of something that already know - that you don't know what octane did to earn his status. but many of you should be aware of the amount of patience and genuine efforts by the mods to work things out before any such actions are ever taken. so you should be able to guess that octane or anybody else that 'disappears' pushed the issue way too far for it to come to that. and the rules of this site are the rules - paids contributor or not. contributions are not bribes to get past the rules. take my word for it. octane broke the rules and then refused to even discuss it. instead he continued to post as he wanted, disrespecting mods and members alike. like the Grateful Dead sing - "he's gone, and nothing's gonna bring him back".


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 30, 2004)

edX, you just made an example how a good mod should act. You pointed out why he was banned or ignored and didn't simply close the thread. I wish all mods were like this. Right now there is just one I find very childish in his actions. Hope he will learn from you, edX.
Thanks for the post!


----------



## edX (Mar 30, 2004)

i had no problems with the actions taken by other mods. for one, i think it was a good idea to close this thread when it was. it gave things a chance to calm down and for me to be made fully aware of what was happening before it went any further. my mods are also under strict orders not to release that someone is on the universal ignore. part of the whole point of that is having the offender figure out that no one is listening anymore. i would, in the future, ask the same of members. if you suddenly see posts by someone that aren't there when you look for them, you know they are an exile from our community. 'why' is strictly between them and us. if it was you, you wouldn't want your dirty laundry hung out in public either.

but let me state for the general record - this site is not worried about being 'the best' or 'the liveliest'. it is not meant to be all things for all people. it is only concerned with being a good site for discussing os x and macs. everything else is a bonus. and we can have lively discussions without name calling and such. if your idea of 'lively' is all out flamewars, then we strongly encourage you to find other sites for this. it won't bother us at all. no need to make a public announcement about it. just go. or learn to use each site appropriately, gaining the benefits of each - the most mature solution.


----------



## Randman (Mar 30, 2004)

Well said Ed. Thanks. Might I add that if someone has an issue with a mod, or the way the board is run, that that person should pm you (or another supermod) and try and find the reasons why, and if there could be a solution or it's just a misunderstanding that can occur when people's emotions and voice are illustrated by typed words and emoticons?


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2004)

Nice add, Randman. I would appreciate this. However, I totally agree this is a forum for discussing osx and macs and it has nothing to do with some interpersonal affairs. But there are several forums here that kinda invite ppl to discuss about other things as well once you seem bothered with a certain subject or person even. In such moments it's a great welcome to get other ppls opinion or at least find some listeners. I have to admit that after some time of posting and talking to ppl of the forum, this forum got more than just a tech field for me. I found some nice ppl in here and I enjoy to read other ppls posts. However, once it seems that certain ppl disturb the nice harmony it becomes very urgent to tell someone about this and stop this. So, the idea of sending a pm to some supermods is very good and I think it should be announced as some kind of rules, if you ask me. Something like: if you have problems or questions about a forum member or mod, send a pm to edX and do not post in the public forum.
It just shouldn't appear that mods can do what ever they want. They are humans as well and steered by emotions and thus they *can* make wrong decissions..


----------



## edX (Mar 31, 2004)

let me be more clear - mods and admins do make mistakes from time to time. we have bad days like anybody else. being human has its price after all.   but we try to work things out and learn from our mistakes as well as yours. try to give us the same second and third chances that we give most of our offenders around here. let's just say that when it comes to being forgiving, hulkaros should be first to do so.   and yes, pm's are preferable ways to report offenders and abusers. reporting a post is also a good method. just click on that little exclamation icon in the bottom left hand corner and all the mods of that particular forum will be notified. at least one person around here got to be a mod by keeping quiet publicly and doing a great job of reporting posts thru that system. if you think a mod is overstepping their bounds, don't be afraid to report their posts or to pm me about their actions.


----------



## Zammy-Sam (Mar 31, 2004)

*KISS* ::love::


----------

